# Georgia Leash Law? Dangerous dog!



## lungbuster123 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok I dont know where to post this so if it gets moved thats fine. Heres the situation. Yesterday me, my brother, and my dad are all in the front yard shooting afew arrows just having some fun and this big yellow lab comes out of no were and starts barking. Im guessing hes in the 75-90lb range. I have a 70lb German Shepherd and hes alot bigger than her. He slowly came closer and closer untill he was about 3 yards behind me growling and barking at me. This goes on for about 2 minutes and all while his owner stands about 30 yards away beside my mailbox talking on the phone with a freaking leash in her hand. I didnt say anything as she finally came and got her dog and left. 

Today me and both my brothers are in the front yard again hitting a tennis ball and here he comes again. Only this time hes standing right behind my brother growling and barking as shes just standing there with the freaking leash in her hand again. So this time I yelled out to her "hey you need to get your dog out of my yard." So as she walks up trying to put the leash on him she responds "Im trying you dont have to be so D**m rude!" At this point in time im thinking wow her dog is sitting here like he wants to rip my brothers leg off and now shes in my yard cussing at me. So I let her have. I started cussing her right back. 

This is not the only times I have seen this dog do this. He did it to my neighbor while she was cutting her grass afew weeks ago. All while his owner does nothing but stand there. 

My question is, is there no law that requires potentally dangerious animals to be leashed? Something has to be done before this dog gets after one of the many small children in my neightborhood. Any help would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## CAL (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not saying I am right but if a dog barks and growls at me or my family in my yard.......dead dog.End of post!


----------



## GONoob (Oct 13, 2010)

I have this same problem but I learned the dog only growls and barks. He runs away when I chase after him with a 4 iron.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Oct 13, 2010)

most counties/municipalities have leash laws, don't they?...i know mine does.....

and, i hate it when people say..."oh...he/she won't bite".....it's a DOG!!!...NOBODY knows what it will or won't do .....and, no dog bites anyone....till the first time...

i had a pit bull and a rottwieler charge me at the boat ramp on lake weiss once....the owners were screaming at them to stop...and the dogs were paying them NO attention.....

they finally got them stopped, but they were both looking at me like i was lunch.....and, the owners kept insisting they wouldn't bite....

all i said was that if they did, i'd shoot both dogs right there in front of them...and, that there was a leash law in that county, so they needed to abide by it, or gather their animals and leave...


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 13, 2010)

A dog comes in my yard and growls or barks at me he'll be hit with that 4 iron, not chased with it, owner watching or not. Simple fact. If that owner stands there and allows her dog to approach you in your yard, you need to contact animal control or law enforcement, as she does NOT have control of her animal and is in violation of the law, whether leashed or not.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 13, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> My question is, is there no law that requires potentally dangerious animals to be leashed? Something has to be done before this dog gets after one of the many small children in my neightborhood. Any help would be greatly apriciated.



There is no state leash law, you will have to check with your local government to see if any local legislation exists.

There is a state dangerous dog law but;

(a) it doesn't kick in until the dog bites someone, and

(b) enforcement is left to local authorities who are notoriously slack about doing anything.


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 13, 2010)

Next time, tomorrow maybe have him a nice weiner ready to toss to him, spiked of course. Then again why punish him for her dumbness, toss it to her !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2010)

Not that I know this from personal experience    but a water squirt gun with ammonia in it would be a negative experience and deter the dog from returning.  Some bicycle riders have trained dogs from chasing them, I have read somewhere.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would hate to do somthing to the dog because she is an idiot. Thats what she says everytime he does it oh he wont hurt a fly...yeah he really looks like it. We are moving next week so ill just try and keep my distance from her, but I hope one of our neighbors will stand up to her also because like I said ive seen the dogs do it to other folks also. The people next door (where he did the lawn mower thing) have two little girls who play and ride bikes in their driveway I would really hate for one of them to get hurt over somthing like that.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would PLAINLY explain to the owner of the dog, that if/when it comes back onto YOUR property in an aggressive manner and poses a threat, you will be forced to defend yourself and/or family using any means necessary....including lethal means.

I'd just about bet you won't have anymore problems, that is IF she cares anything about the dog.

Out here in Oglethorpe Co, there is no leash law NOR animal control. We've had run-ins with mischievous dogs in our neighborhood as well. Another concerned neighbor called the Sheriff and was told you could shoot the dog posing a threat on your property, as long it was done 'humanely'.....like not shooting it 10 times in the head, etc.


----------



## germag (Oct 13, 2010)

You have a right to defend yourself and your family, your pets and livestock, and your property against dogs. I would give the owner an opportunity to clean up her act, beginning with a clear and stern warning and by stating clearly what will happen if she allows the dog to come onto your property again. I wouldn't discuss or debate it with her, I would simply state my position in no uncertain terms and walk away. I would then immediately call the S.O. and ask them to send an officer out and I would explain to him what had transpired. That way it is on record that she has been adequately warned and informed of the action that would be taken if it happened again. Then, if it happened again, I would follow through. You do not have to put up with someone else's obviously aggressive and potentially dangerous animal on your own property.


----------



## mwood1985 (Oct 13, 2010)

in your yard its private property. and you cant for sure say the dog was hers because she had a lease..lots of people carry leashes around as a fashion statement..arrow it. agressive dogs at 3 feet are obviously not nice pets


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 13, 2010)

mwood1985 said:


> lots of people carry leashes around as a fashion statement



Man, thats a new one to me. I gotta get out more !


----------



## packrat (Oct 13, 2010)

*Dog*

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusgast4_8_21.htm#s5

Laws 1969, p. 831, § 4.

§ 4-8-5. Performing cruel acts on, or harming, maiming or killing dogs

(a) No person shall perform a cruel act on any dog; nor shall any person harm, maim, or kill any dog, or attempt to do so, except that a person may:

(1) Defend his person or property, or the person or property of another, from injury or damage being caused by a dog; or

(2) Kill any dog causing injury or damage to any livestock or poultry.

(b) The method used for killing the dog shall be designed to be as humane as is possible under the circumstances. A person who humanely kills a dog under the circumstances indicated in subsection (a) of this Code section shall incur no liability for such death.

(c) This Code section shall not be construed to limit in any way the authority or duty of any law enforcement officer, dog or rabies control officer, humane society, or veterinarian.


----------



## mwood1985 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ballplayer said:


> Man, thats a new one to me. I gotta get out more !



i was being a smarty lol some people just shouldnt have pets if they wont handle them correctly. and thanks to packrat the issue is clear if you or your property is being harmed you can shoot. id say it would have to be with a gun/bow that is legal to discharge in your area.  now shooting it for digging up the roses wont work but in the case of it cornering you in your yard. thats an allowable reason to kill the offending amimal without gettign in trouble


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 13, 2010)

You got me good on that one ! Beginning to wonder if I was really that far out of touch. But then again, anythings possible now.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 14, 2010)

In my county I have been told:
Call the dog catcher and report the owner/dog ( this puts it on record),then if you do defend yourself or your property you are covered because you filed a report....

Of course this is the same area that has a leash law for cats as well


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> In my county I have been told:
> Call the dog catcher and report the owner/dog ( this puts it on record),then if you do defend yourself or your property you are covered because you filed a report


Good info plus most counties will not tolerate over three calls.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 14, 2010)

If the dog stands at a distance and barks and growls, the odds are that he will not bite and will retreat if advanced upon.  I understand that it is aggravating as all get out to have this happen in your yard.  I would really hate to see the dog hurt for the sins of the owner.

The first thing I would try would be calling the dog to me.  You know down on one knee and all that stuff.  If you exercise a bit of "pack leadership" you might have more control of the lady's dog than she does and in very short order.   She obviously does not know how.  

If calling the dog does not work, a bluff charge toward the dog will probably cause it to retreat to a "safer" place. 

If the lady continues to allow the dog to be a problem for you check for local leash laws.  Call the appropriate authority every time the problem repeats.  Ask for a report every time.  Even if they do not want to do anything they will have to to get you to go away.  

If there are no leash laws in your county, call anyway and complain of a nuisance.  There are nuisance laws everywhere to act as a catch all for bad behavior.  Call every time.  Ask for a report every time.

Good luck.  This is probably a very good dog dog with a very bad owner.


----------



## rayjay (Oct 14, 2010)

Bear spray.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 14, 2010)

Animal Ordinances for the City of Columbus, Ga

Section 5‐10. Control of dogs and cats
(a) Generally.
Irrespective of and/or in addition to impoundment provisions, including assessment of
penalty fees relating fees relating to impoundment of animals as prescribed in other
sections of this chapter, it shall be unlawful for owners of dogs to allow, permit, or by
negligence to permit their dogs to be unattended. Any dog on the owners property and not
confined thereto by fence, chain, or other suitable and effective means, and when no
responsible person is present to control such dog, shall be considered unattended and in
violation of this chapter only if said dog has been observed on public property or private
property other than property of the owner, and not in voice control of a responsible person,
by an enforcement officer of Columbus, Georgia or by a complainant willing to testify in
court. Dog and cat owners residing in rural areas of the city and whose lots are zoned A‐1
(agricultural) and whose said lots are five (5) acres or more in area, are exempt from the
requirement to keep dogs penned, or on a leash, and/or under voice control. These
expected owners are required to ensure that their dogs and cats do not leave the limits of
the owner's property, and these owners are subject to all other provisions of this chapter.

3) Any dog to attack, bite or injure a person, or to snap, growl, snarl, jump upon or
otherwise threaten persons without provocation, unless in defense, protections or
assistance of its master or other persons, except when such person is using the dog
in conjunction with a criminal activity. These acts shall be considered a violation of
this chapter whether or not the dog is confined by fence, chain or leash, or under
the voice control of a responsible person.

http://www.columbusga.org/publicservices2/animal_control/pdfs/ordinances.pdf


----------



## kingofthehill (Oct 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> If the dog stands at a distance and barks and growls, the odds are that he will not bite and will retreat if advanced upon.  I understand that it is aggravating as all get out to have this happen in your yard.  I would really hate to see the dog hurt for the sins of the owner.
> 
> The first thing I would try would be calling the dog to me.  You know down on one knee and all that stuff.  If you exercise a bit of "pack leadership" you might have more control of the lady's dog than she does and in very short order.   She obviously does not know how.
> 
> ...




C0-Sign!


----------



## hipster dufus (Oct 16, 2010)

i have dealt with this problem for years.u r out jogging or walking and someones dog comes growling and running at u.what did i do wrong? oh yeah , i was using a public rd.my bad.this happened to me at tribble mill pk this last mon. i was on a bicycle. dog scared me to death, so i tell the lady that she would hate me if i killed her dog. that set her off.dog lovers do not realize that other people might have previosly had a bad experience and their reaction is to bite first and end the threat.the poop is also an issue, why must someone else clean it up?the wife insists i carry a baton when walking with her.people please control ur animals.


----------



## miles58 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ballplayer said:


> Next time, tomorrow maybe have him a nice weiner ready to toss to him, spiked of course. Then again why punish him for her dumbness, toss it to her !



DUDE!!!  I don't believe you just got away with suggesting lungbuster toss the neighbor lady a spiked weiner!

Dave


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 16, 2010)

Try a Milkbone and a belly rub!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2010)

On the dog or the woman?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 17, 2010)

I was outside shooting my bow this evening and she came past. She had her dog on a leash today so maybe it sunk in with all the cuss words mixed in lol.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 21, 2010)

Go to Goodwill and buy a cheap putter. (golf) Go back into front yard with one ball,one soup can, and new putter. Practice your putts. And when that vicious dog comes into your yard and growls at you turn said putter into a driver into vicious dogs face. Hard to bite with a busted jaw and he will never try that again. Or just use dog spray on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> Try a Milkbone and a belly rub!


----------

